# Hella Deal Today Only!!!



## OldSkool (Sep 6, 2009)

:holysheep: Cannibisseeds.com is having one hell of a sale thru today only.:holysheep: 

hXXp://www.cannabisseeds.com

*CANNABIS SEEDS
70% OFF SALE
EXTENDED LAST WEEK
BUY 3 GET 20 WHITE WIDOW
FEMINIZED MARIJUANA SEEDS
FREE 

SALE ENDSdispDate(0) SEP 6 *

 RRP ($)SALE Env 
 0 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 cs000 '' 20 FREE WHITE WIDOW WITH THIS SPECIAL OFFER '' 56 FEMINIZED MARIJUANA SEEDS, Made up of 12 White Widow, 12 Himalayan Gold, 12 Super Silver Haze PLUS 20 FREE Feminized White Widow or you can buy 3 cs000 and get 60 Feminized White Widow seeds FREE. 
 ***** 

  60.00 In/Out 
 0 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 cs001 Super Silver Haze                Feminized 
 $145 20.00 In / Out  
 0 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 cs002 Himalayan Gold                   Feminized $145 20.00 In / Out  
 0 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 cs003 White Widow                      Feminized  $145 20.00 In / Out  
 0 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 cs004 Forest Blue   
 $70 20.00 In / Out  
 0 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 cs005 Nevilles Haze $70 20.00 In / Out  
 0 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 cs006 Red Lightning $70
 20.00 In / Out  
 0 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 cs007 Hindu Kush      
 $70 20.00 In / Out  
 0 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 cs008 North Sky  $70 20.00 In / Out  
 0 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 cs009 Early Girl  $70 20.00 In / Out  
 0 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 cs010 Juicy Fruit  $70 20.00 In / Out  
 0 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 cs011 Freeway  $70 20.00 In / Out  
 0 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 cs012 Swazi X #  $70 20.00 In / Out  
 0 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 cs013 Shiva Shanti  $70 20.00 In / Out  
 0 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 cs014 Durban Poison  $70 20.00 In / Out  
 0 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 cs015 Early Pearl  $70 20.00 In / Out  
 0 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 cs016 Afghani  $70 20.00 In / Out  
 0 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 cs017 Hawaiian  $70 20.00 In / Out  
 0 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 cs018 Californian Orange  $70 20.00 In / Out  
 0 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 cs019 Big Bud  $70 20.00 In / Out  
 0 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 cs020 Top 44  $70 20.00 In / Out  
 0 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 cs021 Maple Leaf                    $70 20.00 In / Out  
 0 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 cs022 Dutch Nebula $70 20.00 In / Out  
 0 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 cs023 Hawaiian Indica  $70 20.00 In / Out  
 0 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 cs024 Shiva Afghani  $70 20.00 In / Out  
 0 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 cs025 Lightning  $70 20.00 In / Out  
 0 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 cs026 White Rhino  $70 20.00 In / Out  
 0 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 cs027 Northern Light  $70 20.00 In / Out  
 0 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 cs028 Red Devil  $70 20.00 Greenhouse 
 0 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 cs029 Black Domina  $70 20.00 In / Out  
 0 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 cs030 Silver Haze  $70 20.00 In / Out  
 0 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 cs031 Afghani Gold.  $70 20.00 In / Out  
 0 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 cs032 Great White Shark  $70 20.00 Indoor 
 0 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 cs033 Haze 
 $70 20.00 Indoor 
 0 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 cs034 Millennium $70 20.00 In / Out  
 0 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 cs035 Kamamist $70 20.00 In / Out  
 0 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 cs036 Northern Light X Shiva Haze  $70 20.00 In / Out  
 0 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 cs037 Super Crystal  $70 20.00 In / Out  
 0 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 cs038 Original Misty  $70 20.00 In / Out  
 0 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 cs039 B52 $70 20.00 Indoor 
 0 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 cs040 Skunk  $70 20.00 Indoor 
 0 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 cs041 Northern Lights #/Haze  $70 20.00 In / Out  
 0 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 cs042 North Wind  $70 20.00 In / Out  
 0 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 cs043 Purple High  $70 20.00 Indoor 
 0 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 cs044 El Nino  $70 20.00 In / Out  
 0 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 cs045 Hawaii 5-0  $70 20.00 In / Out  
 0 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 cs046 Merry Crystal  $70 20.00 In / Out  
 0 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 cs047 Come Back Early  $70 20.00 In / Out  
 0 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 cs048 G13 $70 20.00 In / Out  
 0 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 cs049 Eclipse $70 20.00 In / Out  
 0 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 cs050 First Lady  $70 20.00 Greenhouse 
 0 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 cs051 Fantasy  $70 20.00 In / Out  
 0 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 cs052 Blue Light  $70 20.00 In / Out  
 0 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 cs053 White Haze  $70 20.00 In / Out  
 0 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 cs054 African Mist  $70 20.00 In / Out  
 0 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 cs055 Armagedon  $70 20.00 In / Out  
 0 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 cs056 Jack Herer  $70 20.00 In / Out  
 0 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 cs057 Nl # Haze  $70 20.00 In / Out  
 0 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 cs058 DN                             MEDICAL STRAIN 
 $65 20.00 In / Out  
 0 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 cs059 K2                             MEDICAL STRAIN 
 $65 20.00 In / Out  

NOTE: THE FIRST PRICE IS REGULAR, THE $20 IS SALE PRICE FOR ALL VARIETIES.

You can buy any stinkin variety you want for only $20 for a pack of ten seeds! White widow, Jack Herer, Durban Poison, etc.
Get yours now before midnight!!! FREE SHIPPING!!!

Oldskool


----------



## OldSkool (Sep 6, 2009)

bump for time/


----------



## Funkfarmer (Sep 7, 2009)

They are still only $20. per pack, but has anyone ever ordered from them?


----------



## zipflip (Sep 7, 2009)

wats wit the labor day sale frenzy wit seed sellers


----------



## kaotik (Sep 7, 2009)

zipflip said:
			
		

> wats wit the labor day sale frenzy wit seed sellers


are therre more sales? do tell


----------



## Locked (Sep 7, 2009)

I ordered the 56 seeds for 60 USD pkg...there was no shipping charge either...


----------



## zipflip (Sep 7, 2009)

anyone ever have any success wit this seedbank .  i mean anyone get tehres ever confiscated and if so do they send out replacement if so like wit attitude etc...?



> there was no shipping charge either...


 for real ?


----------



## Locked (Sep 7, 2009)

Zip this is the first time trying them for me...was not very impressed with the site overall when compared to Attitude but I gve it a shot anyway... I got 12 White Widow, 12 Himalayan gold, 12 Super Silver Haze and 20 fem White Widow for 60 bucks US free shipping...had to gve it a shot for a deal like that...


----------



## zipflip (Sep 7, 2009)

idk your right tho it is one heck of a deal to pass it up to me too. only id be one sore mofo id i got jacked my first time ordering beans tho LOL.


----------



## gsxr1000 (Sep 18, 2009)

which ones in there are autos and not very stinky.


----------



## 2Dog (Sep 18, 2009)

has anyone gotten their seeds yet from this awesome sale?


----------



## carolinagrower (Sep 18, 2009)

I couldn't pass on this deal either (I got mine in June so I'm not so sure that this is a real sale) and I discovered why you get so many seeds. I have always had a 95 to 100% germanation rate with quality seeds, no matter what seedbank I ordered from but these produced only a 25% germanation rate. Oh, I had no problems with the order, arrived within 10 days, no problems.


----------



## 2Dog (Sep 18, 2009)

that is an awful germ rate. so far every seed I have ordered from attitude has germed and grown...


----------



## gsxr1000 (Sep 18, 2009)

Is there any other people that have bought from this site. I'd really like to know how they are.


----------



## carolinagrower (Sep 26, 2009)

2Dog said:
			
		

> that is an awful germ rate. so far every seed I have ordered from attitude has germed and grown...


 
I usually order my seeds from Attitude also and have always had an almost 100% germ rate with their seeds, and I didn't do anything different with the cheap%** seeds.


----------



## 2Dog (Sep 26, 2009)

sounds like they were old or bunk...


----------



## Locked (Sep 26, 2009)

I got my seeds last week...they will hve to wait in line to get a chance to be grown though...maybe I will work some SSH into my next grow...


----------



## SparqIt (Sep 27, 2009)

I ordered from there as well, 12 seeds - only 3 have germinated so far -- been 5 days. No problems with the order, took less then two weeks for delivery.


----------



## mistisrising (Sep 27, 2009)

I've heard that this site was garbage, and that the seeds are most likely bag seed. I think this was originally a sites address that went down when the canadians went beszerk and took down banks and boards, including overgrow.com.

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=30750
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=35315

And, here's different info
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=19073&highlight=cannabisseeds.com


----------

